# Off the shelf or coop plans recommendation?



## Brooks (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello From way out west...

I'm looking at doing a backyard coop and was wondering if anyone had recommendation for an off the shelf coop or a good easy to follow directions for making my own? From what I have read some of the off the shelf coops are not made of the best material, so at least with some blueprints I could choose my own materials.
Here are my considerations from what I can think of:
Size: This is going to be limited to 3 chickens, we want to raise them for eggs. We have a small yard (urban house) 25ft by 40ft yard. We would like to keep it mobile so we can move it around the yard, but it will stay outside all the time. Is this enough room for 3 birds?
Predators: Cats and raccoons are the only offenders I know of.
Weather: Mostly foggy, rarely over 80 degrees or under 40 degrees, some direct sun and wind
Type of chicken: Not sure yet, still researching this...

I don't really think we need an all-enclosed setup...the birds would be free to roam to other yards, but one neighbor has a dog that could be a problem.

I like the looks of the formex ones, but at $400+ it is a little steep.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/formex-...-4-large-4/250654237.html?listingId=288296779

Any ideas recommendations are appreciated...

Thanks


----------

